# Shaft vs. Chase



## Titaniumman

The term "chase" isn't defined in the IBC and the term "chases" is only mentioned 3 times (408.5.2, 2104.1.4, and 3412.6.3 (2012 IBC)). I find UL listings for both chases and shafts and I hear chase used in the field more than shaft. So are the two terms speaking of the same thing (if not then why don't they eliminate those three uses I mentioned) or is there some difference I'm not picking up on? I have noticed that there does not appear to be any shaft assemblies that use wood framing while there are a few chase assemblies that do. Thanks.


----------



## cda

Not a chase or shaft person

I relate shaft to a rated assembly


I relate chase to like access/ plumbing/ electrical/ chimney etc.  non rated normally


----------



## ADAguy

Dictionary definition: (a continuous recess: Harris) a vertical or horizontal enclosure/recess (of rated or non-rated construction) with which to conceal/route, plumbing, electrical, etc.; shafts tend to be vertical while chases may be either.


----------



## PJC89

Both of these terms are interchangeable but intended to be a form of fire resistance rated construction as indicated in the first response above and referenced in the IBC (assuming 2015 IBC).

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_building_code_2015/chapter/2/definitions#2


----------

